# Side by side scotch tasting



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

So rather than clean the fish tanks, I decided it would be better to drink a whole bunch of scotch.

I've never had them all side by side (and the Cragganmore is new to me).

I usually have scotch on the rocks, but for tonight I had them all neat.

*Glenkinchie 10 year (Lowland)
Glenmorangie 10 year (Highland)
Dalwhinnie 15 year (Highland)
Oban 14 year (West Highland)
Cragganmore 12 year (Speyside)
Ardbeg 10 year (Islay)*

I started with the Glenkinchie and worked my way down the list, going back to compare and contrast often. Here are my general impressions:

Glenkinchie: The mildest of the bunch, a very light flavor

Glenmorangie: This has been a staple scotch of mine for years now. However, it was by far the least smooth of the bunch. Over the rocks it is great, but neat it had a bit of edge - most of the others were a bit better

Dalwhinnie: This was the most full flavored of the highlands here, very tasty

Oban: Milder than the other Highlands - very smooth

Cragganmore: Noticeably different and refreshing, lighter flavors with some sweetness

Ardbeg: Smells like an old-timey medicine cabinet and has a languishing iodine aftertaste that coats your mouth. I'm really not a fan of this - are the other Islays this, uh, _unique_ tasting? I've had this for a while and have never liked it...

I think the current winner here is the Cragganmore, followed by the Dalwhinnie and Oban, depending on whether I want a fuller or smoother flavor. Glenkinchie was definitely the mildest. Everything was at least very, very, good (with the exception of the Islay :hn )

I think the fish are angry .


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I am a nut for Islays, but I never had Ardberg. If it is anything like Laphroaig I would agree with you. Don't give up on the Islays until you have *Lagavulin* and Caol Ila.

As far as the others I am most familiar with Dalwhinnie which I think is a fine Highland.

I can't see from the label on the Glenmorangie, but the port and sherry finished versions of that scotch I think you might find are a little smoother.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## Hud (Dec 10, 2006)

Tried them all except the Ardberg, have to agree my fav was the Craggenmore. Couldn't always find it though.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Very interesting to see a side by side comparison. Thanks for posting!

:al


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Very interesting post...Nice review! Been thinking about trying different scotches myself ...


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Ardbeg is one you either love or hate. I had a bottle of that stuff and couldn't barely get it past my lips. Ditto on the iodine taste and medicinal smell. One of my brothers absolutely went crazy over it. I gave him the bottle (good riddance).


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

TU09 said:


> Very interesting to see a side by side comparison. Thanks for posting!
> 
> :al


I second that, given I'm thinking about diving into yet another obsession :hn  Your impressions were invaluable!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Islay malts, espiecially those from the southern shore (laphroaig, lagavulin, and ardbeg) have a love it or hate it taste (I love it! :dr )...

Dont give up the region all together though! Two Islays are usually very lightly peated: Bruichladdich and Bunnahabain. They have a very much different profile from Ardbeg and are more light a floral in nature. 

Bowmore is an excellent Islay which is less peated than ardbeg, but more so than a mainland scotch. It is very very good! I prefer the 17.

Caol Ila is another Islay you should give a chance. It has a citrusy undertone which is just great.


----------

